# pink dry nose and spaying question?



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

My Bella still has a pink nose and it's always dry. My question is if this is caused from some type of underlying issue. She just made a year and gets sunlight but her nose is still pink. I don't care about what color her nose is, I just want to make sure it's not a bigger issue tied with the dry nose too. Also she is 3 lbs and I want to be sure if it's safe to spay her at this weight. No other dogs live in my house so I didn't know if I needed to wait to spay her until she puts on more weight or not?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy also has a Pink nose and that is common in some Malts. Not sure whether or not there is anything to worry about. As far as being dry, not sure about that. Perhaps there will be others who will respond to your question. Bella is one cute little Malt!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks like a perfectly healthy nose to me  Some Malts just have less pigment and therefore a more pink nose. Plenty of Malts are spayed at 3 lbs. but your vet will know if it's safe for your girl.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookies nose was very black when a baby. Now she sunbathes daily her nose is pink.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! She's adorable!!!! I would ask your vet about the spay.If she's a year she may not get much bigger, however mine did gain a few more ounces until 18 months. Mine were around 4 pounds when spayed or neutered. I don't know about the dry nose, but the pink I've seen in a lot of Malts. My two are just now darkening up from the sun.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tucker's nose is darker but not turning black this year  makes me a little sad. Rocky's nose darkened up nicely. I do miss his little black button nose.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I always see this by the check out at PetSmart - Snout Stick Snoutstik Nose Balm for Dry Dog Noses


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Kendall, I will definitely try that out. Thanks for your help everyone. I do walk her everyday, so I know it can't be that she needs sun. Some days it's light brown and others it looks like her nose is peeling and it's pink. Thank you Deborah and Elisabeth, I don't feel so worried about getting her spayed now. Thanks for everyone's help, I will definitely use everyone's advice. BTW I love to look at everyone's malts. Sooo cute!!!


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Sydnie ( my youngest and smallest) was 3 lbs when she was fixed. Since she was so small they ran additional blood work on her, but she did fine. As far as her nose, Im sorry I dont know. All of my babies have dark black noses, but Ive read it is due to sun exposure and the time of year. Good luck. She beautiful.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Pink or not, I would love to put some kissies on that that cute little button nose!!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Sophieanne said:


> Sydnie ( my youngest and smallest) was 3 lbs when she was fixed. Since she was so small they ran additional blood work on her, but she did fine. As far as her nose, Im sorry I dont know. All of my babies have dark black noses, but Ive read it is due to sun exposure and the time of year. Good luck. She beautiful.


Yes it seems like weight isn't an issue like I thought it was. Thank you!


----------



## Ahag (Aug 28, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Pink or not, I would love to put some kissies on that that cute little button nose!!


She def gets a lot of those and is very spoiled.
Love my baby :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Your Bella is soooo cute! I love her outfit and she is just perfect.

Tweety has a pinkish and 'sometimes' dry nose too!


----------

